
Ask HN: Dell XPS Developer Edition (OS Change from Windows to Linux) - Hussain_Shaafiu
Hi Guys, i recently ordered for an XPS 13 developer edition from US dell shop and my order was rejected due to the credit card as it should be issued from US when purchasing products from dell US, and now I&#x27;m thinking of buying a brand new XPS 13 with preloaded Windows and install Linux Ubuntu on it. Let me know if this would be a good idea. Buying a brand new dell with windows os and completely changing the os to linux.
======
brudgers
My personal preference when installing Linux on a Windows machine is to put
Linux on a new (and possibly second) hard drive. As an aside, several Dell
Precision Mobile Workstaions allow for installing multiple hard drives. The
Precisions receive really good long term support and are available with more
powerful options than the XPS series.

Good luck.

------
jk2323
I have an DELL XPS 13", probably a much older version. Kubuntu runs fine on
it.

------
bad_vibes
You submitted this question, deleted it and again submitted it? Please don't
do that, you give me bad vibes.

------
gbtw
i am sure you could have a dell reseller order it for you at some mark up.

